# Driver’s licence



## sjamt (May 10, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if what I am hearing is true. I have an Australian driver's licence which I believe can be exchanged for a Greek Licence. I have heard that the officials will take the Australian licence and/or destroy it or send it to Australia. Is this true? 
How easy is it to obtain this type of licence? 
Thanks


----------



## Sferas (Jul 28, 2013)

sjamt said:


> Can anyone tell me if what I am hearing is true. I have an Australian driver's licence which I believe can be exchanged for a Greek Licence. I have heard that the officials will take the Australian licence and/or destroy it or send it to Australia. Is this true?
> How easy is it to obtain this type of licence?
> Thanks


It's true. For some reason the Aussie and US driver's license is not approved here in Greece. You need to visit a driver's school and better yet reach out to your Embassy for more info.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Sferas said:


> It's true. For some reason the Aussie and US driver's license is not approved here in Greece. You need to visit a driver's school and better yet reach out to your Embassy for more info.


Yes, you must retrain and learn how to drive with one hand whilst using a mobile phone and drinking frappe !!!!!!


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*learning to drive the greek way*



The Grocer said:


> Yes, you must retrain and learn how to drive with one hand whilst using a mobile phone and drinking frappe !!!!!!


hello The Grocer,you made me laugh,but of course its not funny.You did forget to add a few other things like------having your babies and children bouncing around without belts back and front or on your lap and eating souvlaki whilst cutting up another driver and gesticulating blasphemous things with your head and hands out of the window ha ha and you must learn to park your car on a roundabout.But most importantly of all you must learn to produce a small envelope with some money inside that will pay off the examiner.But do beware everyone, as I read on my Greek news site that thousands of people are driving without insurance these days,there is trouble for them if caught but that sure doesnt help if they bash your car or you,keep your distance.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

One family I know of sadly lost a child a few years ago after falling off the back of a small truck. After the funeral one member of the family drove 6 children several Kilometres back home all sitting in the open boot of his car. I don't need to say anything more !!!


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

sjamt said:


> Can anyone tell me if what I am hearing is true. I have an Australian driver's licence which I believe can be exchanged for a Greek Licence. I have heard that the officials will take the Australian licence and/or destroy it or send it to Australia. Is this true?
> How easy is it to obtain this type of licence?
> Thanks


Close friend of mine is pro driver (trucker for 12 years) but he still had to take a few lessons, so that the driving school could set up the test etc. The good news is that unlike a few years ago, you dont have to leave the fakalaki in the glove box for the tester any more (unless you want to or you're a real bad driver!)... my friend passed without the 'gift' and then went on to get his truck and bus license for Greece too. 
When it comes to the car accidents here, I think the many little cement memorial boxes placed at the roadside places where fatalaties occured tell the story too well.


----------



## TamaraW (Aug 7, 2013)

sjamt said:


> Can anyone tell me if what I am hearing is true. I have an Australian driver's licence which I believe can be exchanged for a Greek Licence. I have heard that the officials will take the Australian licence and/or destroy it or send it to Australia. Is this true?
> How easy is it to obtain this type of licence?
> Thanks


sjamt - how have you gone with your driver's license? I am too from Australia and just came here to Greece to live and need a greek driver's licence also. Would you kindly be able to let us know how you have gone obtaining yours if you have or how the process has gone for you. I read on the internet you need quite alot of docs like eye tests and gp tests or something. I am really interested to know if and how you got your greek license. Thanks, Tamara :car:


----------



## Vasiliskrin (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, it is true. Why don't you try to get the greek driving license? Of course the ''fakelaki'' doesn't exist as it did before, fortunately.


----------



## Andrew23 (Aug 26, 2013)

mrsDayLewis said:


> Close friend of mine is pro driver (trucker for 12 years) but he still had to take a few lessons, so that the driving school could set up the test etc. The good news is that unlike a few years ago, you dont have to leave the fakalaki in the glove box for the tester any more (unless you want to or you're a real bad driver!)... my friend passed without the 'gift' and then went on to get his truck and bus license for Greece too.
> When it comes to the car accidents here, I think the many little cement memorial boxes placed at the roadside places where fatalaties occured tell the story too well.


Wow! This is the first I've ever heard of someone passing without a "Gift"


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes Andrew... now these ''theives'' are getting a bit worried bc of how the govmt is looking for all the tax dodgers etc. 
But, sad to say, as part of their FINAL SOLUTION authorities will not allow ppl like my friend (who is a refugee) to get a licence. (my friend got in just under the line).Also, they have now disallowed anyone without a residence permit to register a vehicle.... so he can drive... but not get a car. 
:doh:


----------

